# -devel packages : where to put?



## eydaimon (Jun 6, 2009)

How are ports dealt with in devel scenarios?

For example, there may be a nightly build, but it's simply called nightly_build.tgz

Is it hosted at another site? How would I as a port maintainer go about hosting it somewhere else?


----------



## Lowell (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes, generally you grab a snapshot and put it wherever you like, and point at that.  If you don't have appropriate space of your own, you ask on the ports mailing list and either someone will volunteer or give you access to master.freebsd.org.


----------



## vivek (Jun 6, 2009)

Usually, sf.net or http://code.google.com/projecthosting/ (which is much better than sf.net, IMHO) used. Take a look at the following page Comparison of open source software hosting facilities


----------



## eydaimon (Jun 6, 2009)

thank you much


----------



## eydaimon (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm looking at the google hosting, but it looks weird just to start up a project just to host the tarball of the devel. Are there any example projects that do that?


----------



## eydaimon (Jun 6, 2009)

http://code.google.com/p/freebsd-texlive/

ok, that should do it.


----------

